# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Τεχνικός κεραιών, καμερών

## her

Ζητείται ηλεκτρονικός με πείρα στις εγκαταστάσεις κεραιών tv - sat, καμερών και συναγερμων. Έδρα Αργυρούπολη

----------

